# Anyone use a Wavesculptor 200?



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

I have a VERY low opinion of anything using MS Windows operating system, as it will do different things even when given the same command.

All I can say is to check all board, cable and ground connections carefully.

Also, try a different computer. Windows plays tricks all the time. It connected, now it will not.

The MOT error would be a poor soldered joint maybe....Try to check continuity on the wires to the harness plug. They were supposed to be QC checked before shipping, but strange things happen.

Miz


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

You would do much better to seek help here:
http://www.aeva.asn.au/
or better yet, the manufacturer.


----------



## agazdziak (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for that link, I registered for the forums. I sent the manf an email before I posted, I'm just awaiting a reply.

I now am able to connect to the CAN-Ethernet bridge just fine. I believe the ws config software connects to the CAN bus fine, since it is reporting traffic, but now the controller is not showing up on the bus. Both ends are terminated with 120ohm resistors, as specified. I'm going to re-check the cables (for the 4th time) and see if anything is fixed.

I also might have solved the MOT error, but since the controller is not showing up on the bus I don't know for sure.


----------

